# North East Norfolk



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Any cafes worth seeking out around the Holt area and East towards Cromer?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I can not speak from experience , but I am told that the shops run by this roaster are OK.

Links within the page.

http://www.greysealcoffee.co.uk/


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Grey Seal are the big roaster in the area, I think you can visit their roastery and they also supply some local cafes and own a few including the Arts Cafe up that way (see full list on their website posted by Batian). Not really my style but it's better than most places will be serving.

You could try emailing Strangers to see if they supply anybody around there.

There's a deli on the coast somewhere around there that was meant to be doing good coffee but I cant think of the name, will update if I find out.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Grey seal was decent, though the best coffee I've had here was at black Apollo in Holt. They used Norfolk coffee roasters, who I'd not heard of before, but was very nice


----------



## Heligan (Aug 24, 2013)

I always try to get to The Black Apollo when I'm up that way. Claire runs the coffee shop and Norfolk Coffee Roasters is run by her other half, Steve. Food is good too.


----------

